# Unidentified African with yellow anal fin



## Thisgirllovesfish (May 4, 2021)

Please help I have no idea


----------



## Thisgirllovesfish (May 4, 2021)

Can someone please guess? 5k views and no responses…


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mbuna, seems female, not sure if she is a pure fish. Most similar to Membe Deep.


----------



## Thisgirllovesfish (May 4, 2021)

Noki thank you for replying! I don’t know if you remember, but months ago I had an inquiry about this cichlid: 



Thisgirllovesfish said:


> Hes just so purple! He's very peaceful... 6 months old no idea what kind he is



you replied that he was a purple mbuna and you were totally right. He was bought off of the same vendor as this current fish, the owner claimed they were from a fish store but now I am starting to think they were from the same family of hybrids. What do you think? Thanks!!


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I remember now! I think I posted on this fish! He's looking great as a fish now! Here's what I think: Rusty Cichlid lol.


----------



## Thisgirllovesfish (May 4, 2021)

Haplochromine guy said:


> I remember now! I think I posted on this fish! He's looking great as a fish now! Here's what I think: Rusty Cichlid lol.


I know this is months late but I think you’re right!! He looks a lot like that. He’s still doing great by the way lol!
Thank you


----------

